# Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?



## CyKingTJ (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es aus, ist einer unter Euch, der in den letzten Wochen schon auf Zander im Elbe-Seitenkanal geangelt hat?

Wie war der Erfolg? Ich hab lediglich von einem Bekannten mitbekommen der einen 55er auf Rotwurm-Grundmontage gefangen hat.

Ich freue mich auf Antworten !

TJ


----------



## Janick (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Moin moin! Ich habe auch bis jetzt noch keinen Zander gefangen,nur einen Hecht (50 cm),sonst ging nichts.An welchem Teil des Elbe-Seiten-Kanals angelst du denn?

Petri Heil Jack


----------



## CyKingTJ (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Moin,

ich angele rund um Bad Bevensen. Nächste Woche gehts los auf Zander. Hab bisher nur gehört, dass sie momentan recht gut beißen solllen, schauen wir mal.

TJ


----------



## Janick (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Achso..ok...hast du überhaupt schon einmal einen Zander im ESK gefangen?Und wenn ja womit oder wie angelst du überhaupt auf Zander im Esk? 

MfG Jack


----------



## CyKingTJ (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ja, schon einige. Vorwiegend auf Köderfisch und Fetzen, am Grund angeboten oder vorfachtief 3 Meter vom Rand entfernt, dort wo sie oft rauben in der Dämmerung. Einfach mal testen, wirst dann schon rausfinden was die für Dich beste Methode ist.


----------



## Janick (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ok!...was meinst du mit vorfachtief?Heißt das ,dass du deine Pose mit Köderfisch 3 Meter vom Ufer aus anbietest?Sry für die vielen Fragen,aber ich hab noch nie auf Zander im Esk geangelt und will mal erfolgreich sein und anscheint bist du sehr gut darin  

MfG Jack


----------



## Janick (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Bitte schreib doch was hier und den Thread..brauche unbedingt Tipps...


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ja genau, etwa am Ende der Steinpackung biete ich den Posenköder an. Die Grundruten lege ich meist an die Kante, dort wo der Kanal die tiefste Stelle erreicht, also die Schräge die reingeht zuende ist und es eben wird.

Den Köderfisch ziehst du mit einer Ködernadel auf, am Kopf reinpieksen und dann am Schwanz wieder raus, Zandernehmen angeblich am liebsten vom Kopf an zuerst. Oder machst nen Fetzen drauf, klappt genauso gut und hast sogar noch mehr Chancen auf nen schönen Aal.

Viel Erfolg ! Ansonsten schreib mal Gizi an hier, der ist öfter mal im Raum Lüneburg am Kanal unterwegs auf Zander.


----------



## Janick (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ok...eine Frage hab ich noch..den Köder an der Pose, benutzt du da einen Einzelhaken? Also den KöderFisch oder Fetzen einfach auf einen Einzelhaken machen..oder mit was? Ansonsten vielen vielen Dank 

Petri Heil wünscht Jack =)


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Am besten mit ner Ködernadel aufziehen, hält am längsten. Und dann nehme ich entweder große Einzelhaken (1 - 4 ) oder Zwillingshaken.

Kauf dir sone Spezi-Zanderhaken dann biste gut beraten.


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

War heute am ESK auf Gufi war nichts, aber auf Spinner hatte es noch geklappt, ein 55er aber recht leicht nur 1000gr .
Mit Köfi gehe ich eigentlich nicht los, da werden doch recht viele Zander verangelt und bei dem Verhältnis Maßige zu Untermaßige ist es so um die 1 :25 für die Kleinen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ich werd mal antesten am Wochenende und dann berichten. Auf Gufi hatte ich bisher auch nur mäßige Erfolge.

Petri für den wenigstens 55er.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

ich war heute los,so klar war der ESK schon lange nicht mehr
(das letzte mal hatte ich eine Sternstunde).

Ergebnis: null komma nix
ein Zander als Nachläufer gehabt, naja der hätte es auch nicht geschafft zu beissen (>10cm).


----------



## ZachariasZander (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Hallo,

habe den Thread gefunden, habt ihr noch was vernünftges am ESK landen können?

War irgendwer schonmal im Herbst oder Winter los?


----------



## Gardenfly (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

War schon öfter los, Null,Null,nichts auf Gufi,die Köderfischangler meckern auch nur.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Hatte heute mit den Angelladen in Lüneburg telephoniert, angeblich wird seit einer Woche gefangen.
Muß ich wohl am Montag austesten .


----------



## ZachariasZander (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Wie wird gefangen? Und vor allem wo? Ich saß Mittwoch am Hafen in Wittingen. Da war nix los.
Wann wird gefangen Tagsüber??


----------



## Gardenfly (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

...im Bereich Lüneburg, wie und wo wird wohl keiner verraten.
Ich kann erst Montag los, mal sehen was es wird.


----------



## ZachariasZander (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Weißt du auch nicht ob mit Gummi oder Köfi??


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Ich war auchmal wittinger hafen konnte nix kriegen nichtmal einen biss war in schönewörde feedern aber nur kleinzeugs erwischt mit sspinnrute hab ich nen 51cm zander gefangen auf gufi aber sons erfolgslos


----------



## Slimfast (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Hi,
Wie angelt ihr mit Köfi auf Zander???


----------



## ZachariasZander (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Gardenfly,

warst du los zum ESK?


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Nö,
wollte noch aus unseren Vereinsteich Köfis fangen.
Bis zum Dunkelwerden nur Minis 3-4cm,also werde ich die nächsten Tage mit Gufi losgehen.
Ich werde meine Ergebnisse reinstellen.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Evtl. Interessant :heute kam der erste Besatzt 500Kg Wildkarpfen,den Rest der Strecke wird die nächsten Tage Besetzt, keine Ahnung ob noch Z1 kommen (im Schnitt 17000).


----------



## lukas1234 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

ich hab schonmal 3 zander gefangen am ESK   einer 53,6 cm lang  einer 48,3 cm lang  und einer 67.8 cm lang


----------



## Gardenfly (17. März 2011)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

hoffentlich nicht diesen Monat.


----------



## Wartos (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zander am Elbe-Seitenkanal?*

Wie sieht es momeentan im ESK aus wird dort noch geangelt ?? Irgendwie ist ja der Tröööt hier tod!
Möchte heute mich zwischen osloss und Wittingen irgendwo an den ESK hocken.Kann wer eine Stelle besonders empfehlen.
Danke


----------

